# hello from Dubai



## mike m (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Ordered a 2.0 TFSi TT Coupe a few months ago, and it should be here in a few days!

I will no doubt have questions galore, any thing I should know beforehand?

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Mike

Ibis will be nice in Dubai, don't expect too much from the ipod prep though its crap. It charges the ipod and thats about it - no track listings, it just looks like a 6CD player on the display. Also the volume from the ipod is a lot lower than from a CD or Radio.

The 17s are good for kerb protection but less pretty than 18s, the roads are pretty good in Dubai as I remember ?

We did have another TTOC member in Dubai, and I definitely sent merchandise out there - I'll have to look to see if he is still a member.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## mike m (Nov 12, 2008)

Cheers Guys,

R6B TT: After everything I've read, I think I'll just use the aux in and use my ipod directly.. Regarding wheels, I was planning on getting some nice aftermarket 18 or 19's - Was thinking replica R8's? OR - the black ones you see on new GTi's are very nice.. with a polished lip would look good.

Only thing I'm gutted about is I didn't get Magnetic Ride - Most of the options come as standard (and the Audi sales guys here don't even attempt to sell you anything - just getting their attention is enough hard work!), and the only one I specified on top was the adaptive lights; I assumed MR came with it but discovered too late that it was an option - car was already being shipped.. I'm hoping my enjoyment of the car isn't going to be marred by a constant niggle that I should have got it.. :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Mike,
It's fine, mag ride is a nice to have but you've saved over £1000. The 2.0T handles great on standard suspension.

Look at all the press reviews! It drives like a computer game.

The only thing you might regret is not getting the TTS ...


----------



## mike m (Nov 12, 2008)

not for sale here unfortunately!

only had a choice of 2.0 FWD or v6 Quattro


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Mike,
So, have you got the TT yet. I am sure we are all waiting for a few pics of it in the sunshine. 8)


----------



## mike m (Nov 12, 2008)

Was delayed for a bit as I tried to out-wait the dealer to see if they would drop the price - no such luck - what credit crunch eh?  Then I had a brief flirtation with a 3 series

I got it a month ago, the day before I went on a 3 week trip - doh!

Finally have been driving it this week - slowly working my way to 1500km at 2k revs [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Shame you cant put the picasa slideshow embed thing into this forum - but the thumb below links to an album:



Overall am very happy with it, but there are a few niggly details that I think you guys have but I didn't get - for example - the automatic lights (where they turn on at night themselves) seem to be missing - as is the electronic garage door opening thingie.

It's lovely though, after a few weeks of driving an old CRX del sol up and down the M6, it's like getting into a spaceship 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Belated welcome!!!


----------

